# Peugeot 908 conversion



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I started with the AFX 2008 Peugeot 908 #8 body with the blue accents, and converted it to the #9 2008 LeMans 3rd place car by painting over the blue with grey and using decals to cover the old numbers.

The #9 car that AFX has in the 24 Hour Champions set is the 2009 LeMans winner, and has a different paint scheme starting that year.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice work GTP. I am horrible using little paint brushes.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CARS! I am like 22tall - i hate using paint brushes.

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I actually had to paint it 3 times. I tried silver, then a darker grey, but neither were very close to the 1:1 car, so I settled for this medium grey.

I use craft paints, then clear coat the details once I'm satisified.
Those paints are real easy to scrape off if the brush wanders, and there are tons of choices for fifty cents to $1 per.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks great, GTPguy. Clever idea to update the 908 and sharp detail work!


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Super job ! I also like this kind of conversion but I have challenged myself hard on this 908 : I'm currently revamping it as a Lola Aston Martin, and a Mazda. This requires a lot of 'putty work' and time. I'm also just repainting one to match the 2011 Oreca LM livery car (blue, white and orange stripes). 
Next on the workbench is the Audi to become a Porsche RS Spyder.
I'll post some pictures of the work in progress.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

That Team Oreca Matmut paint job would be super hard to do- lots of masking.
Way beyond my skill level. Good luck with that and am eager to see the pictures.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice work GTPguy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

GTPguy,

That is one Heck of a Peugeot 908 conversion to a #9...they make a Great pair Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The Crowd goes Wild.......Wooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo!!

Bob...and #9 wins by a car length...zilla


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

To GTPguy

this year Oreca paint scheme is much more feasible than the one from previous years although I have to admit, it is less attractive.
I haven't work on the artwork for the decal yet but I let you know progress.


----------

